# What hunting App are you using?



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

First, I'll start by saying I am NOT a "technology" guy. I only have a smart phone because of my job honestly and I shun a lot of modern day "norms" like social media, technology, etc. I'm like somebody 110 years old, but I get dragged kicking and screaming by those around me and my job

As the title said I wanted to hear from those using a hunting app - what are you using and what do you like and dislike about the app.

I started using huntstand last year after meeting a younger guy that hunts some of the same property I do. It is free and you can request 10 property boundary and land owner information cards per month at no charge. If you pay $14.99 per year, you get unlimited access to mapping, etc. that shows all property lines, all land owner information. 

What do I like:

if off the grid you can download the map of your hunting area and your gps still works, etc. 

The mapping feature with all the land owner information including public land is really nice. 
Easy to navigate - if I can do it anybody can.

Public land feature - check a box and all the public land near you is indicated on the map with gps boundary lines.

The huntzone feature is pretty decent - in this feature you select your previously input stand site (you literally scroll in on satellite to darn near the exact tree and drop you stand pin - name your stand and you have a location). Huntzone shows a color coded 360 map with current weather conditions and the next 12 hours forecasted showing wind. Safe zone and none safe zones and which way your scent will blow. Is it perfect - of course not! But I have found it generally accurate and helpful in selecting stands to hunt (use common sense and you hunting skills, but big improvement over accuweather, etc. and helps visualize your scent path)

Land for sale feature - shows every piece of land for sale in the state and you can go to the listing.

Friend locator - You can sync with friends that hunt the same property or area and use this feature to see what stands they area hunting. Use as a safety system (buddy system) to locate somebody in the event of an emergency.

Weather feature - you tap you stand location from your menu and the weather comes up for that area immediately. No more surfing 3-4 different towns gathering info; also see huntzone comment.

Map printing feature - you can have a nice map in various materials made of your hunting areas. I haven't purchased any yet. If I owned the land I hunted I would already have one or more.

Somethings I dislike:

I have trouble navigating from one area to another; say I'm in the huntzone and want to go to weather. I fumble through a few screens to get there every time. Likely my dumb user skills...I dunno. Not the end of the world, but would be better to move easier.

Linking up with friends was not easy for me: the whipper snapper had to assist me!

Using the lines features and drawing remain a challenge. Again...may just be me and my sorry skills.

That is about it on dislikes...I gotta say I'm surprised, but I like the app and find it helpful. Again, the app won't get your deer, but it saves me time checking different areas. My takeaway is the huntzone feature - I find this most helpful to be able to pull up the exact stand location and get a 12 hour report on temp, wind direction, etc. along with a color coded 360. Narrows it down to eliminate stand positions immediately without weather searches. Also gives you an ideas during rut of what time of day to plan on making a move to another stand (I will hunt one stand and often slip into another due to thermals and wind on all day hunts during rut).
Second takeaway is the friend locator - you can limit the range and turn it off/on. Great safety feature or even just to know if a buddy or another with permission is on stand and where. Helps me and the other guy NOT disturb each other and we also have somebody if we need another hand. 

It also have a lot of features I don't use; Trail cam photos, videos, recording harvest and sighting data (would be good just too lazy), etc.

Long winded $0.02 review from an "old geezer" mindset getting dragged into the times. Gotta admit I like something I claim not to want any part of


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

HuntStand is almost a must for searching new hunting properties, private and public. No more buying a plat book every 3 years for each county your lookin at, especially at the rate land is bought and sold nowadays.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I used on x, huntstand and a couple other ones… Just to see what all the hype was. But to be honest, i've used most of the apps and none of them provide any kind of superior accuracy... the property lines are all based on information from a tax auditors office so they are tax lines… Not true property lines. Ohio does seem to be one of the better states for updating assessed property lines Tho.,,
If you want to just use it for topo graphical features and not getting lost… Then I guess it's a good thing to have...But you're still relying on the same damn satelites that youre phone uses... and being deep into the woods or down in the creek bed… Your signal is usually ****...So are they good to have? for a beginner… Sure they are... it'll even leave you a cute breadcrumb trail so you absolutely can't get lost ...For everyone else… Just rely on your basic woodsman skills and scouting skills.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We use huntstand at our camp, it helps us all keep track of who has stands where and who's getting a little to close, I love the measure feature. It helps with tons of things including calculating how much seed or fertilizer needed for food plots it can figure square footage of weird shapes. The ability to change map types is really helpful in identifying stand sites and travel routes. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

